
Are we on the brink of a jobless future? - doener
http://www.pbs.org/newshour/bb/brink-jobless-future/
======
everheardofc
Not this bikeshedding crap again.

Obviously there is an infinite amount of demand for jobs because there is no
lower bound income (how much demand is there for an employee that doesn't cost
anything?). What's the point of more jobs if you have to work two or more of
them to survive? Obviously what matters is the quality of the jobs and not the
quantity. A more interesting question would be to ask if robots increase
inequality.

~~~
doener
>A more interesting question would be to ask if robots increase inequality.

I think they do since the 70s.

